# Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell








*Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt
35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt​*
*Verschiedene Medien melden aus Österreich den tragischen Tod eines Anglers. Durch einen Gaskocher, der zum Heizen verwendet wurde bei geschlossenem Zelt, wurde der Sauerstoff aufgezehrt und der Mann erstickte. Zur Warnung an alle Winterangler!*

Quelle:
http://m.oe24.at/oesterreich/chronik/steiermark/Steirischer-Fischer-erstickt-in-Zelt/315177102

Dass man es auch im Winter warm haben möchte, ist verständlich - beim Angeln im Zelt gibt es dazu auch diverse Möglichkeiten.

Da bei jedem Verbrennungsvorgang, ob Petroleum, Gas oder sonst etwas Sauerstoff verbraucht wird, wird bei den vielen Tipps zum beheizen der Zelte immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, das Zelt nicht ganz zu schliessen, sondern für eine Sauerstoffzufuhr zu sorgen.

Wie tragisch es enden kann, wenn man das nicht beherzigt, zeigt der aktuelle Vorfall aus Österreich.

Vielleicht kann so ein tragischer Vorfall als Warnung für andere dienen, um sich immer wieder ins Gedächtnis zu rufen, dass nicht nur der Mensch, sondern jeder Verbrennungsvorgang Sauerstoff braucht und daher IMMER für ausreichend Sauerstoffzufuhr beim Heizen der Zelte zu achten ist.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Casso (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

Leider nicht der erste Fall bei dem eine Person auf so tragische Weise ums Leben kommt. Meine Mutter hatte mir das vor 15 Jahren schon gepredigt bei der Nutzung von Gas immer für ausreichend Sauerstoff zu sorgen. In unserem Fall ging es immer um die Nutzung unserer Gasheizung im Wohnwagen im kalten Winter. 

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass die meisten aktiven Menschen mittlerweile wüssten wie man damit umgeht. Zumindest aber dass man den Kocher nicht anwirft und das Zelt komplett verschließt.


----------



## vonda1909 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

Das lag eher an der CO2 Konzentration.


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

Mein Mitgefühl, gilt den Freunden und Angehörigen.

Was soll man in solchen Fällen sagen..............?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

Tragisch. Mein Beileid den Angehörigen. 

Die Frage ist:
Wie kann man sowas vermeiden? 
Für Luftzirkulation im Zelt sorgen?
Spezielle Heizgeräte mit einer sog. Sauerstoffmangelsicherung einsetzen?


----------



## Gast (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

Naja, der Fehler lag wohl darin das ein Kochgerät zum heizen benutzt wurde.
Auf Nummer Sicher ist man mit dieser, bei Karpfenanglern sehr beliebten Heizung.
Kann ich selber uneingeschränkt empfehlen und ist nicht zu vergleichen mit diesen kleinen Kartuschenheizern für 30€
https://www.amazon.de/Gazcamp-Heatbox-2000-Gasheizung-Heizung/dp/B004JNPPFO


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

Das beste und sicherste Heizwert ist gute Kleidung. Wer mit offenem Feuer oder auch einem Katalytofen ein geschlossenes Zelt beheizt riskiert sein Leben.

Mit Kohlenmonoxid ist nicht zu spaßen und das einzige was hilft ist eine gute Belüftung. Also das Zelt offen lassen. 

Wenn man dennoch heizen möchte,  ist besser mit Stalungswärme zu arbeiten als zu versuchen die Luft im Zelt warm zu bekommen. Dazu kann man z.B.  einen Blumentopf aus Ton auf einen Kocher stellen  wer heizt muss lüften. Das gilt auch fürs Boot..


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Steirischer Fischer erstickt in Zelt: 35-Jähriger hatte mit Gaskocher geheizt.*

@Kolja

?????????????????????

Tödliche Unfälle enstehen zwar meist durch unsachgemäße Handhabung - siehe Arnstein. Aber trotzdem gilt allen Betroffenen mein Mitgefühl. 

Die angesprochene Heatbox 2000 ist in der Karpfenscene sehr beliebt.

Hier soll laut Hersteller eine Notabschaltung erfolgen, wenn der Sauerstoffgrenzwert unterschritten wird. Soviel Geld sollte einem das Leben schon wert sein.


----------

